

Google Memegen - their internal meme generator exposed - ck2
http://searchengineland.com/search-lolz-internal-memes-from-googlers-leaked-and-some-are-rather-damming-134542

======
fatjokes
What's "damning" about them? That they show that Google engineers have a sense
of humor and the freedom to express it?

~~~
rachelbythebay
It's damning if the natives are restless.

Would you rather have your employees be annoyed by bottled water, or be
annoyed by "I hate what this company has become due to the products it's
creating"?

